# EZ ball bearing wheel questions



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have just purchased some Garry Raymond ball bearing wheels. 

I only purchased a pair to see what they are like and they roll great! 

Only one wheel is not as perfect as the others, it has a very very very slight bind. 

Is there anything I can do with this bind? 

Should I lube the bearings, or not? My guess is no…


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Suggestions: look for a very slight dragging burr on a plastic insulating bushing. Also, holding the wheelset by the axle between the wheels, roll it back and forth on a board, pressing down hard. A bearing dirt shield (if equipped) may not have seated properly.See if this improves operation. 

A defective bearing is rare, but I expect model equipment of this type does not use ultra-high quality ones. 

I have not yet tried his BB wheelsets, but all replacement steel wheels I buy are Gary Raymond. They perform flawlessly, I think due to the fillet between tread and flange. 

Larry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam5, I had a similar issue with a BB wheel that made a slight ratchet sound going around a curve. I little oil fixed it right up and has never had an issue since.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The small amount of lube seemed to fix the problem, thanks for the tips!


----------

